
Minetest – Open source voxel game engine - BuckarooBanzay
https://www.minetest.net
======
BuckarooBanzay
A far underrated engine/game in my opinion:

* Educational use: [https://wiki.minetest.net/MinetestEDU](https://wiki.minetest.net/MinetestEDU)

* Contributed mods: [https://www.minetest.net/customize/](https://www.minetest.net/customize/)

* Servers (all nonprofit): [http://servers.minetest.net/](http://servers.minetest.net/)

